# 100% Humidity



## Skinless85 (Jun 15, 2018)

Ive owned and bred chameleons and reef tanks but very new to Dart Frogs. After a lot of research, I built my first vivarium and fairly happy with the final outcome. I'm letting the tank settle before adding frogs (hopefully August when the next reptile show is in town) but my biggest concern at the moment is the humidity. I have a 20x12x18 aquarium with a false bottom of ABG mix, live moss from NEHERP, and leaf litter. My temps are consistently around 72-78 but my humidity remains at 100%. I'm using a probe temp gauge and doesn't seem to change wherever it's placed in the viv. Im using a Green Glo LED from Joshs Frogs, a screen top, and I currently have 5 plants and mist 1-2 times a day. It's doesn't seem to dry out overnight as much as i thought it would and there is condensation between the false bottom layers but I have noticed small signs of life with the moss starting to bloom after only a week in the viv. I do have spots of mold which from what ive read is expected. I've read mixed things about humidity and some say 100% is bad for respiratory issues but others say it's great. Just trying to get some opinions and thoughts due to my new viv/hobby jitters. Thanks in advance!!


----------



## S2G (Jul 5, 2016)

I doubt it's 100% with a screen top. Your gauge or probe probably has moisture in it.

100% is very bad. I really don't like to see over 85 personally. You'll have micro climates within your viv if you keep your humidity at a happy medium. The frogs will seek what is best for them at what moment. Good ventilation is the key. I like to run a fan over the top of mine. Use a timer and set intervals that keep everything in the sweet spot


----------



## kimcmich (Jan 17, 2016)

I second S2G. Most humidity sensors - especially the cheaper, more easily available ones - will almost always experience moisture intrusion/buildup in the sensor and soon start showing inaccurate readings (usually too high). You need to only insert the humidity sensor for a few minutes when you want to take a reading and otherwise keep it outside your viv.


----------



## serial hobbiest (Mar 5, 2017)

Wait... your _entire_ top is screen?

Unless your vivarium is in a location where the ambient humidity never dips below 60%, I'd be very concerned about potentially making frog jerky. You can gain control of this by reducing your screen size to say about 10-15% of your top, and the rest should be glass. Now bring in a small fan, running on timed intervals throughout the day, and you'll have the capability of dialing in cycles of humidity. 

And yeah... your hygrometer sounds out of whack. This probably isn't news to you, but you can test it:
https://www.wikihow.com/Test-a-Hygrometer


----------

